# Rooted, now what?



## kturcotte (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, I've got my Stratosphere rooted. Now what can I do with it (Yes, I'm pretty much an Android newbie)?


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

Install the custom recovery in the development section and make a backup in recovery. After that you can install apps which require root access like wifi teather and adfree. You can also remove or freeze unwanted apps using titanium backup.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------

